# JZ BZ plastic cell cups



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Jim has moved to california full time now to retire for good. I think you can still get them from mann lake?

[ November 22, 2005, 02:40 PM: Message edited by: Brian Suchan ]


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

They are available from Mann Lake, but you still can get them directly from Jim if you need them by the 1000. See http://hometown.aol.com/jzsbzs/myhomepage/business.html

-Tim


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info Tim.
JBJ


----------



## SUKIE (Apr 4, 2002)

Jim Paysen has not quit the "Queen Plastic " business. The last thing Jim would ever do is quit anything!!!!!! He has moved to California to live full time with his wife. During the prime time plastic season in the late winter & early spring months he would reside at his home in Tyler Texas. He has all of his plastic dies & molds with him & has set up business & shipping from California. Please give him a call as I do believe that the plastic parts can be purchased cheeper thru him, the manufacture than any distributor. Check out his neat web site. Just a side note to this as some of you may know there are a small group of beekeepers that seem to think that Jim charges to much $$$$$ for his plastic queen parts. So they took it upon themselfs to hire our little China copy cat friends to duplicate Jim's 25 plus years of perfection in this fine art. Pretty sick I think. I know the last queen cage die cost was near the equilvent of nearly 3 new F-350 Power Stroke Diesels. It takes a bunch of cage & cup orders to pay for a deal like that.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I like his plastic cell cups and cages so much,would never go back to the old stuff.Thanks for the heads up about chinese imitations .They couldnt pay me to take them!


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

I just purchased from Jim and received my shipment before X-mas. Very easy and pleasant to deal with.
Frank Wyatt


Remember, no amount of legistration will ever replace one individuals decision to buy, 
"AMERICAN". 
Free choice is what our sons and daughters are fighting for.


----------



## norton (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes Jim and his products are excellent and we don't use anything else in our queen rearing operation here in Cyprus.
Best regards
Norton.


----------



## SUKIE (Apr 4, 2002)

Jim's neww toll free number for ordering is as follows #866.559.0525. He wii be more than happy to hear from you.


----------

